# More inhabitants.



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

My cory now has a friend. (there may be another one coming) 









One Cherry Shrimp 










I'm not sure what king of shrimp this one is. Looks hybrid to me. 










And I seem to have an abundance of these.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Great pics!
Looks like a red rili shrimp?


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks. That's exactly what it is. I couldn't seem to find anything like it when I Googled shrimp species. The guy at the LFS didn't know either.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

How did you get the black BG for the cory?My orange laser cory would look great in a picture like that!


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

I painted the back of my tank black; semi-gloss. It worked great.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

for some reason i can only see the last picture?


----------



## Flanneryc (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like you might have a few more pictures to take soon!! That is a red rili and she appears to be about a day or 3 away from being berried. The bright green streak on her back is her saddle (eggs) which will be fertilized and her eggs will drop to her belly soon. How long have you had her? She may have come from the LFS this way. 

Here is a picture of what she will look like berried. My pictures aren't as nice as yours, but you'll get the idea and what to look for. 

This is my first post in this forum  I just had to reply to these great pictures. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi Flanneryc. Welcome to the forum. 
Yes, she did come from the lfs that way. I kind of thought maybe those little "berries" inside her were eggs. Somehow I don't imagine the young will survive in my tank with the Serpaes in there. There are enough of them that they don't chase the shrimp or even the guppy but I'm sure they get hungry.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Great job on the shots!


----------

